# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Which is the fittest Hollyoaks boy?

## Potato1992

:Heart:  Feel free to vote! (you can vote 4 more than 1)  :Heart:

----------


## di marco

ben is the fittest, but justin is also really fit as well

----------


## Potato1992

BEN IS A HOTTIE (well the guys who plays him is!!!)

----------


## emma_strange

I think Jez is rather nice

----------


## ElectricToes

Ben and Justin  :Wub:

----------


## di marco

> Ben and Justin


completely agree!   :Smile:

----------


## Layne

> Ben and Justin


YEH!!!  :Wub:

----------


## soapaddict

ben is definetely is the hottest

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Ben and Justin


yummy, but i can't choose which is hotter........nah, Ben is deffo hotter!!  :Wub:   :Heart:   :Wub:

----------


## ameliauk1

lol everyones gonna curse me now but there all yuck !!! heeeheee i prefer me eastenders lads!! 

amelia
xxxx

----------


## Potato1992

how can u ben is so fit!!!

----------


## di marco

i think jakes quite fit as well, but i forgot to vote for him  :Sad:  though ben is still def the fittest!   :Smile:

----------


## myvoice

Ben is fit but Justin is like the younger version by the time he is Ben's age he will be a very sexy guy!!! I mean he is what.. 17? at the mo and if he is that fit at 17 imagine what he will be like at 25!!! LOL!!!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Ben is fit but Justin is like the younger version by the time he is Ben's age he will be a very sexy guy!!! I mean he is what.. 17? at the mo and if he is that fit at 17 imagine what he will be like at 25!!! LOL!!!


Don't!! I've already thought about it and got those images out of my head!!! uh-oh, their coming back......  :Thumbsup:

----------


## jodyjojo

Ben is fine but Jake is a close second for me !

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

ooo no i think Bens the only fit lad on hollyoaks - marcus patrick is gorgeous!

----------


## di marco

> marcus patrick is gorgeous!


absolutely agree, i think hes the most gorgeous guy ive ever seen!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Layne

> absolutely agree, i think hes the most gorgeous guy ive ever seen!!!


Apart from Nigel of course!! I have a pic of Marcus from the BSa's, he looks so yummy on it!!!!I think i posted it wih my other pics from the BSA's, but i might just post it again for you di marco!! Luv ya
layne
x x x

----------


## di marco

> Apart from Nigel of course!!


actually i think hes fitter than nigel, but nigel comes a close 2nd




> I have a pic of Marcus from the BSa's, he looks so yummy on it!!!!I think i posted it wih my other pics from the BSA's, but i might just post it again for you di marco!! Luv ya


yeh i think i remember seeing it but ya could post it again lol! can never have too much of a good thing!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Potato1992

yeh i agree he is gorgeous

----------


## di marco

ben winning by loads, something i like to see lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

Ben 

he is flipping gorge!! im so jealous of lisa

----------


## di marco

> he is flipping gorge!!


couldnt have said it better myself!   :Smile:  




> im so jealous of lisa


me too! im even more jealous of sarah dunn  :Sad:

----------


## daisy38

Ben is lovley but i'd have to vote for Sam! Now he is   :Wub:

----------


## Potato1992

no way ben is gorge

----------


## Pixie

ben all the way!

----------


## Bad Wolf

thats too hard, ben is lovely, as is jake, and max, and lee is really funny!

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

Hi Ben is really fit but Darren is ok and Justin

----------


## Lennie

Justin is gorgeous

----------


## lilley

i think russell is rather yummy.  he just needs to sort out his hair, though.  i used to think that ben was fit, but he seems to have lost it with age.  shame...

----------


## phils little sister

No he hasn't Ben is Fit Fit Fit  :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## babs_ess

I voted for Ben..hes has the type of looks that anyone would like him. I really really like Max's new haircut, the whole curls hair-do he had going on didn't really suit him..

----------


## crazy_aimee_123

my god ben is so nice, he sould have his top off a lot more than he does. same goes for justin, yummy yummy

----------


## true.moon

ben is quite nice looking
i voted for him

----------


## lildevil

i think they should do more Scenes  with ben topless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

here here!lol

----------


## willow

ben and max

----------


## lildevil

well if you have a fit person then you need to so of his body alot more.

----------


## Luna

Where's Max and OB i think they are the best looking there

----------


## di marco

> i think they should do more Scenes  with ben topless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


completely 150% agree with that statement!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## willow

> completely 150% agree with that statement!!!


me too!!!   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

i like it when hes just in his boxers too!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Ben and OB

----------


## Jessie Wallace

:Love:  Ben, sex on legs!  :Love:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Look how much Ben's in the lead!!!!!   :EEK!:  LOL!   :Big Grin:

----------


## true.moon

wow but there is not any really fit blokes in it appart from him

----------


## di marco

> Look how much Ben's in the lead!!!!!   LOL!


cause hes in the lead, wouldnt be any other way!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss Summers

I voted for Ben, Cameron, and Jake as they are all gorgeous but I also think that Sam, Justin and Ali are all cute also. Love Miss Summers xx.

----------


## angelblue

I like sam i think he is lovely   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> I voted for Ben, Cameron, and Jake as they are all gorgeous but I also think that Sam, Justin and Ali are all cute also. Love Miss Summers xx.


i agree with most of your choices there
(ps. welcome to the boards)

----------


## true.moon

same so
1st is ben
2nd is justin
3rd is sam

----------


## di marco

> same so
> 1st is ben
> 2nd is justin
> 3rd is sam


mine would have to go
1st ben
2nd justin
3rd jake

----------


## Layne

> mine would have to go
> 1st ben
> 2nd justin
> 3rd jake



yeh i agree!

----------


## di marco

> yeh i agree!


great minds lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## true.moon

> mine would have to go
> 1st ben
> 2nd justin
> 3rd jake


no thats not the order i would choose it is the results

----------


## Layne

> great minds lol!


ey hwe always agree on stuff, i always used to do it with Rachel (JBL) but i harldy ever chat to her anymore *goes off to pm her!*

----------


## true.moon

what jbl

----------


## Layne

> what jbl


Joel Beckett Lover a memeber on here, we are quite good friends!!!Well i like to think so!
sorry!
xxx

----------


## di marco

> no thats not the order i would choose it is the results


oh right, what would your order be?

----------


## di marco

> ey hwe always agree on stuff


yep we do seem to agree on a lot of stuff, thats cos weve both got excellent taste lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## JustinBecca

I voted Justin

----------


## x Amby x

im suprised that Justin isn't in the lead, a lot of people seem to like him, from what i've heard anyway! Although ben is quite fit and a lot of girls like him as well! lol! i voted for Jake!

----------


## Katy

Ben ran away with this poll didnt he. I wonder if any other Hollyoaks hunk will be as fit, as hes left.

----------


## x Amby x

quite a lot of them are fit!

----------

